# OpenSSL=1.1.1d on FreeBSD-11.3p5



## byrnejb (Dec 23, 2019)

OpenSSL-1.0.2 EOLs on 2019-12-31.  FreeBSD-11.3 EOLs on 2021-09-30.  How does one change from OpenSSL-1.0.2 to 1.1.1 on FreeBSD-11.3?  I have installed the 1.1.1 package from ports but that does not change what the system utilities and other ports are linked to.  What is the upgrade path for OpenSSL on FreeBSd-11?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2019)

OpenSSL in the base gets security patches backported. There is no upgrade path (besides upgrading to 12.1). 



byrnejb said:


> How does one change from OpenSSL-1.0.2 to 1.1.1 on FreeBSD-11.3?


You can only do this for ports by setting DEFAULT_VERSIONS:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS= ssl=openssl111
```
Then rebuild _everything_ that depends on it. But, as I said, this only works for ports, it changes _nothing_ for the tools in the base.


----------

